# Re-landscaping the garden -my little helper!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Snap!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah bet you didn't get angry with such an adoring face looking up at you Colin  and the same goes for Charlie  Both very cute


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

True Ali - it's funny I was much stricter with my daughter but allow Betty
to get away with murder


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What gorgeous pics of Betty - and Charlie what beooooootiful curls you are getting! - fantastic photo with the contrast of your pink top.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Giggling far too much for a Monday morning   

What funny photos xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Now who needs to higher a digger or get the spade out when you've got a Cockapoo about - hehehe

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Betty's look is fab. She looks so innocent as if to say 'What?, whats wrong!'


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

he he they just look adorable even when they are being naughty


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Ohh Betty you little terror!!!

Archie is exactly the same, we had inherited a very small and un-used pond when we moved to this house. We filled it with sand when we knew were getting him - hoping to encourage him to use as his toilet area in the garden. He's dug 3 massive holes in this - gone through the original pond liner 

He's also dug holes in the lawn, and we had some veg that we hadn't dug up so he thought he dig those up for us too. Archie likes carrots fresh out the ground 

I keep a pack of baby wet-wipes in the kitchen to wipe his paws/nose when he comes in


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely photos.....Lottie is just the same.....she is digging in the garden as I type. 

She seems to stick to the same area of the garden...I think it will be known as Lotties corners from now on!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Ohh Betty you little terror!!!
> 
> Archie is exactly the same, we had inherited a very small and un-used pond when we moved to this house. We filled it with sand when we knew were getting him - hoping to encourage him to use as his toilet area in the garden. He's dug 3 massive holes in this - gone through the original pond liner
> 
> ...


A major part of the landscaping project was filling in the pond - Betty kept jumping in - doing a few laps - then jumping out again


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha! So cute. Glad it's not just pepper


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> A major part of the landscaping project was filling in the pond - Betty kept jumping in - doing a few laps - then jumping out again


Maybe she was practising for the Olympics!!

Love her muddy little face!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Archie likes carrots fresh out the ground


He probably thinks you're growing them specially for him,


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Betty  You make me smile.... did Daddy make you have a bath or did he make do with a face wipe?


----------

